# Australian Manx mice



## pyrodarknessanny

I'm going to post a new thread every few days or so and try to give a bit of insight about each of the varities that I am working with , as well as a bit of info on the genes involved , I don't know how many Australian breeders are on this forum but as a point of reference the information I will be giving pertains ONLY to Australian stock as many of the genes we have here are different to what is available over seas for the most part.

all of the photos are of my own mice unless otherwise stated

first up I am going to profile our* MANX* mice









normal / carrier and manx kits from the same littler 

Manx in Australia is a recessive gene, it is only visual in its homozygous form , carries have normal tails.

the quality of the Manx dose vary a bit and it is up to the breeder to select mice that have the best bums 
the ideal max is to have no trace of a tail , small skin tabs are permitted but as close to a perfect smooth bum as possible is the goal.









an adult manx with a normal sibling 


saying this tho, one must be careful not to take the gene too far, as the gene deletes the vertebra, causing shorting of the spine.
this can cause visual dips or kinks in the spine and in some cases it can also cause the kits to be born without an anus.









young manx with "piggy tails" these would get Disqualified at one of our shows.


----------



## WoodWitch

Interesting. 
We have just a few Manx here in England, I only know of one breeder with some, I had the pleasure to judge some recently.


----------

